# ? does your V read LIPS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & all my V's V4 him do - on most commands I just have 2 lip the word - the best is this - 1 BIG SMILE = HERE !!!!!!!!! ? why the snow pic - it is hot & humid here in Kentucky - just a reminder 2 PIKE - fall is not that far away !!!!!!!!


----------

